# Federal Pacific Panel Replacement



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

I have been asked to provide a quote for replacing a 200A Federal Pacific main breaker panel. The panel's branch circuit wiring is contained in 16 different EMT pipe runs entering both the top and bottom of the panel. I can cut back each conduit, add a piece of trough, and chase nipple to a new panel. I also received a suggestion to mount the new panel on top of the existing enclosure and chase nipple through the back.

Is anyone aware of a retrofit, or has anyone ever swapped out the buss and breaker array? I am not looking for the easy way out, just trying to be efficient with my time and the customers dollars. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Cutler Hammer will make custom guts for you.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.eaton.com/Eaton/Products...cuitBreakers/CHRetrofitInteriorKits/index.htm


----------



## Tangent (Mar 19, 2017)

I have used and installed Cuttlers retrofit panels in an apartment building, Always check first with the AHJ before installing something like this. The inspector did not like it then he changed his mind and installed over 200 of them. Keep in mind that these retrofit panels are very expensive and they take a while to order.
Personally I would just use a two piece connector and install a new panel. Wiring space is at a premium in a Fed panel,
http://www.garvinindustries.com/conduit-fittings-supports/emt-conduit-fittings/two-piece-connectors


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Tangent said:


> I have used and installed Cuttlers retrofit panels in an apartment building, Always check first with the AHJ before installing something like this. The inspector did not like it then he changed his mind and installed over 200 of them. Keep in mind that these retrofit panels are very expensive and they take a while to order.
> *Personally I would just use a two piece connector and install a new panel. Wiring space is at a premium in a Fed panel,*
> http://www.garvinindustries.com/conduit-fittings-supports/emt-conduit-fittings/two-piece-connectors


What is this sorcery?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tangent (Mar 19, 2017)

Retrofit Panel = Lipstick On A Pig!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> What is this sorcery?!?!?!?!?!


It's for a 42 space panel with 84 tandems! :vs_lol:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Takideezy said:


> I have been asked to provide a quote for replacing a 200A Federal Pacific main breaker panel. The panel's branch circuit wiring is contained in 16 different EMT pipe runs entering both the top and bottom of the panel. I can cut back each conduit, add a piece of trough, and chase nipple to a new panel. I also received a suggestion to mount the new panel on top of the existing enclosure and chase nipple through the back.
> 
> Is anyone aware of a retrofit, or has anyone ever swapped out the buss and breaker array? I am not looking for the easy way out, just trying to be efficient with my time and the customers dollars. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad


First off welcome aboard!

I'd cut the conduits back and install a trough. 

A panel on top of an old panel is a trunk slammer hack move.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with retrofit panels. Oddball panels recessed in block. Lots of conduits. Apartments. As long as the wire bend space is there, why not. As others mentioned, it takes time to size and order. Take all your measurements to make sure they have a configuration that'll fit. Not a spur of the moment thing unfortunately.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have installed a few of those but, some are not NRTL listed/labeled


----------



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

Today I revisited the customer and had the opportunity to pull the panel cover(S)...*oh my!* From the meter underground feeding a 200A CH main breaker panel. The line side lugs of the main breaker contain the service entrance conductors..._and_ a 100A sub feed cable that runs to the Federal Pacific panel that started this discussion. Wait, it gets worse. Jammed under the line side of the FP's main breaker are the 100A subfeed cable and a #8's that goes to an adjacent disconnect. No problem cause there is nothing on the load side of the disconnect...oh wait what's that on the line side of the disconnect's 2 pole 30A breaker? Yup, you guessed it and #12 branch circuit. I've seen some pretty irresponsible work in my days, never have I seen what is essentially a #12 without any over current protection. I'm guessing that this what they call a fusible link. I'm quoting the corrective action tomorrow, two new panels and the interconnecting wiring. Sheesh, and folks wonder why buildings burn down.


----------

